# SSH Putty only showing half of the screen?



## finsfree

Why can't putty show the full screen? Every time I type "dir" or something that spits out a lot of information, I only see half of the damn screen and can't scroll up to even look at the rest of the data.


----------



## Darren

I don't have any direct experience with Putty, at least not in a long time, but seems like most command lines like CMD have a limited horizontal resolution. *shrug* I know I'm of no help but I don't think this is unusual.


----------



## finsfree

Putty is the only one I have had an issue like this. Windows command prompt works fine as well as Linux terminal.

There has got to be a setting somewhere. If I youtube putty, I see guys on there typing away with no issue on there screen (full screen) so I know it can be done.

Thinking.........


----------



## Geoff

Worked fine for me with Putty and Windows 10.  You expanded the window before running the command, right?  It won't expand after you run it and then resize the window.


----------



## beers

Yeah as per Geoff it doesn't have a larger window dimension reference when printing to the screen so you end up with weird looking blocks until you run the command again with a larger window.


----------



## Cromewell

Geoff was also connected to a Linux system, whereas finsfree has a windows terminal open. Pretty sure Windows still doesn't allow the widening of the terminal so that may be the issue.


----------



## finsfree

Geoff said:


> Worked fine for me with Putty and Windows 10.  You expanded the window before running the command, right?  It won't expand after you run it and then resize the window.
> 
> View attachment 7817


 Yes, I expanded before entering a command. Hell I expanded before entering a username and password.

Also, one other thing I noticed is that there isn't a scroll bar on the right to use to scroll up the page. Even if I'm only seeing half the content, I still can not scroll up.

Weird.... Please help....


----------



## Geoff

finsfree said:


> Yes, I expanded before entering a command. Hell I expanded before entering a username and password.
> 
> Also, one other thing I noticed is that there isn't a scroll bar on the right to use to scroll up the page. Even if I'm only seeing half the content, I still can not scroll up.
> 
> Weird.... Please help....


What version of Putty are you on? 0.67?


----------



## finsfree

Geoff said:


> What version of Putty are you on? 0.67?



Yes, Putty 0.67.

I wonder if it is the FreeSSHD app (server side) that I am using to connect to with Putty?

Let me try another SSH server app. Any suggestion on what SSH Server app to use?

Remember I'm doing Windows 10 to Windows 10 during my SSH session.


----------



## finsfree

Geoff said:


> What version of Putty are you on? 0.67?



Found the issue my friend, it was FreeSSHD. I Installed Bitvise on my server (Win 10) and it worked perfectly.

Note to everyone that wants to play around with SSH *DO NOT* use FreeSSHD. It works with SFTP but you'll only get a half screen when using a remote command prompt if you will.

Now I'm using the full version of Bitvise, which is only good for 30 days, I'm not sure how the FREE version will act like.....


----------

